# ,

## Lesik1981

!!     ..     ,    .. 

  :
  2
1.	   120121000510 -   120404000290  5000000,00
2.	    130291000830   120121000610  69720,00

 4
1.	 .   -  140120200290   130291000730  69720,00
2.	    130291000830   120121000610  69720,00

  6
1.	 /    140120200290   130291000730  35481,60

:     ?? !!

----------


## Lesik1981

..  ..

----------


## Severaynin

) ?       ?

----------


## Lesik1981

> ) ?       ?


 ..   .. :yes:

----------


## tat9718204

?

----------


## Lesik1981

> ?


??    ?? ,    ..

----------


## tat9718204

?
(       ,      ).




> 120121000510 -  *120404000*290  5000000,00


   130404

----------


## tat9718204

,,?

----------


## Lesik1981

> ?
> (       ,      ).
> 
> 
>    130404


   ..   ..

----------


## Lesik1981

> ,,?

----------


## tat9718204

?    ,     ..
        ?

----------


## Lesik1981

> ?    ,     ..
>         ?


.. :yes:

----------


## tat9718204

,   .
..       ?

----------


## Lesik1981

> ,   .
> ..       ?


.

----------


## tat9718204

162.




> /    140120200290   130291000730


  .

----------


## Lesik1981

> 162.
> 
> 
> 
>   .


   ??   ,     ..        ..

----------


## tat9718204

157., 162.      .

----------


## tat9718204

> :
>  120121000510 -  120404000290  5000000,00
>    130404


   .

----------


## Lesik1981

> 157., 162.      .


      ,          /??

----------


## Lesik1981

> .


      : :

----------


## tat9718204

,    .



    :    (..)+       =    (..)

   :   (..)+       =    (..)

      . 
  - 1 401 20 223 - - 1 302 23 730   / 4
   / / - 1 302 23 830-- 1 304 05 223 / 2

----------


## irinka67

?
 1  :
  " ",    -        ,      .

  ?

----------


## Plesen~

> **


** -    ?

----------

> ?
>  1  :
>   " ",    -        ,      .
> 
>   ?


        ,    ?
   ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


        ,          "  ".
   157 ( 11)   ,  "       ,       ,         ."    ,         ,    .

  , ,  , "101.34.310"  "101.34.410" -        ,    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?
>  1  :
>   " ",    -        ,      .
> 
>   ?


 ,  ,  :Smilie:   ,   .

     ()  1 (  )   / ...

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  ,   ,   .
> 
>      ()  1 (  )   / ...


 ,    173 ( 5)     , : " **          ".

----------


## ilham_62

.
      ?
  .

----------


## ilham_62

*Lesik1981*,. 
      ?      ?   .

----------

